# DroidX to flashed and rooted to a existing cricket account . Will not program



## Timwiseman (Oct 8, 2011)

I have a Droidx that I flashed and rooted with Smokedglass rom . I went through cdma workshop and QPST and everything loaded as it should . I called Cricket to get them to swap the esn numbers . The problem is my meid number has a A in the beginning and cricket says they cannot do that number I have over the phone . They suggest I take it to the nearest store . Thats over 75 miles away ... I feel like I am real close as when I dial 611 or any other program numbers I do get cricket .. Any help would be great


----------

